# Посоветуйте самую лучшую книгу о болях в спине



## white_mouse (29 Янв 2013)

Мучаюсь с болями в грудном отделе уже больше 3 лет после родов. Сколиоз, грыжы шморля. (Могу прикрепить заключение МРТ) И, главное, до родов вела малоподвижный образ жизни. 30 лет, Киев.
Когда-то я очень мучалась с желудком. Просветление наступило, когда я почитала мудрую книгу и поняла механизмы, что же со мной происходит.
Я хочу почитать лучшую книгу в мире о болях в спине! Желательно на русском. Если не найду - придется на английском, осваивать английскую медицинскую терминологию. Но может вы все таки кто-нибудь посоветует что-нибудь действительно логическое и научное? 
Потому что у меня складывается впечатление, что лечение спин - это самая шаманская отрасль в медицине. А мне нужны доказальства, закономерности, понимание механизмов.
Вот вчера надорвала поясницу в фитнес-клубе - то ли на йоге, то ли на силовых занятиях. Вот я не понимаю - мне сейчас ее закачивать гиперэкстензиями или подождать, пока перестанет болеть? Идти на коррекцию позвоночника или это не тот тип боли?
Какие виды упражнений мне помогут для устранения хронических болей в грудном отделе  (например, помогут ли силовые упражнения)
Врача, который вдохновлял бы меня своим логическим пониманием проблемы, я в Киеве пока что не нашла. 
Буду благодарна!


----------



## tortoise (29 Янв 2013)

Врач из Киева: Игорь Зинчук   https://www.medhouse.ru/members/136/
очень подробно ответил мне на мои вопросы относительно причин болей в спине вот в этой теме:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5942/

я собрала его ответы в дневниках , очистила от флуда, разобрала по вопросам , по возможности постаралась сделать ответы последовательными, зайдите в мой профиль, закладка дневники, там они пронумерованы по порядку создания.

У Вас есть возможность посетить Игоря Григорьевича лично, т.к. он из Киева.
Вы можете продолжить задавать вопросы в моей теме, 
или здесь в своей теме задать конкретные вопросы, что Вам непонятно и позвать Игоря Григорьевича, я думаю он ответит, или вместе с ним выберете "свою" книгу, под вопросы интересующие Вас

жила б я в Киеве, обязательно бы к нему съездила, обязательно бы съездила.

а еще здесь есть доктор Черепанов https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8966/
автор книги Школа "Здоровый позвоночник" (истина причина болей в спине), я думаю, он то же может ответить на ваши вопросы,  обратитесь к нему


----------

